
Cambodias 2nd-richest man donates 98% of his fortune to the poor in his hometown - tracymorgan8520
http://timesofcambodia.com/cambodias-second-richest-man-donates-98-fortune-poor-residents-hometown/
======
tracymorgan8520
Each villager will receive US$500,000, or 500 times the average annual wage

------
chrisdbaldwin
This is inspiring; thank you for sharing.

